# Have you seen this horse?



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 24, 2007)

We have been desperately trying to find our old horse named Czar. We let a friend take Czar and our other horse Hotshot to her riding school. Czar was then sold without me knowing, and Hotshot got very sick. We were able to get Hotshot back and he is doing fine now, but we cant find Czar anywhere.

He was injured while she had him. Another horse jumped on him and bit a hole through his neck, so he cannot be ridden anymore. She cant remember who she sold him to or even what town our county he went to. Ive posted all over the internet, hung flyers all over town, and talked to every horse person i know.. but we still dont have a clue where he could be.... what else can we do? 

we miss Czar so much, and i know hotshot has to miss him..they grew up together from the time they were 2 or 3 until they were 14 or 15... It was a very dumb decision to let somebody else take them. We at least would like to know where he is and if hes ok. 

Czar is a registered Arabian gelding. He is chestnut with a big white blaze that extends all the way to his lower lip and 1 white foot (back foot). He is registered as "Roed Czar". His sire is " Roed Superman". Czar would be about 21yrs old now.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 24, 2007)

Aw, how sad.

Now, given that the USA is a huge place, have you tried contacting places like horse specialised vets? Or maybe riding schools?

I know that would take ages though, and is virtually impossible.

Good luck hunting him down.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive been told by one girl (who knew the woman that sold him) that he could possibly be in Morganton NC. We have put posters up at the vets around town, and ive contacted 1 riding school..they dont know where he is. Ive posted him on horse websites, and ive emailed horse rescue places in NC and TN. Ive emailed people in NC, TN, GA, FLA, and many other places. I think we're going to put an add in the iwanna paper. the new one just came out today so im not sure when the next one is. 

our vet is the one who treated Czar at the womans house when he was sick. He cant tell us anything unless the woman gives him permission. She said she would give him permission to tell us, but she hasn't yet. He might know where Czar is if she would just give him permission. 

what i dont get is how she could just get rid of him and not have a clue where he could be


----------



## Flashy (Jul 24, 2007)

Aw, I'm sorry that you are having to go through all this.

Maybe keep 'reminding' the woman to give him consent. Maybe even write a letter from her point of view and take it down to her so she can sign it, which would make things easier for her (but might be a bit cheeky).

Maybe she doesn't want to remember, or maybe she knows but doesn't want to say. I'm sorry to say, but what if he died, and it's easier for her to say that she sold him and forgot who to.

It's not a good situation to be in and I wish you the best of luck finding where he is.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi sorry to hear about your beloved horse. Can you not contact the police? It sounds really fishy to me, maybe they lady needs a little pressure put on her so you can get some answers.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 24, 2007)

your right he could be dead by now we never know. especially since he is older, supposedly didnt like other horses, and cant be rode... 

but we definately without a doubt know he was alive 3 months ago. the dumb woman let her grandaughter (who was the one taking care of him) try to ride him in a show after he healed.. the injury was still to painful for him and he started acting up during the show.. we know this because a friend of ours, who is training Soldier our other horse, was at the show and saw Czar. She said Czar was not acting good at all , and that she could tell he was in pain. not long after that the woman said she sold Czar. 

the womans grandaughter is the one who rode and took care of Czar. the woman says her grandaughter might remember who Czar was sold to, but we havent been able to contact her yet. we've been going to sales almost every week now since we found out hes gone. We see the woman at almost every sale (which makes us think she sent czar through the salebarn). she hasnt brought her grandaughter yet, but we question her everytime we see her. she also lives 10 min away from us so we go to her house and question her to. We can tell that she has more information than shes telling us though.. we've talked to other horse people , and according to them she is not a person you want to sell your horse to.. they say that her grandaughter is rough on the horses ,hits them etc... and that they can take the best horse in the world and ruin it.


----------



## Mikoli (Jul 25, 2007)

Did you actually sell Czar and Hotshot to this woman, lease them to her, or did you just say "you can borrow my horses to use at your riding school for so many months/years"? Because, if you didn't sell them to her, you could sue her. If they were your horses, she would be under legal obligation to tell you where they are, as far as I know. She can't just ignore you, since she would now owe you hundreds, possibly thousands of dollars, depending on how valuable Czar is. Not that he isn't valuable to you as a beloved pet, but she would owe you his value. I'd recommend reading up on your local laws about this sort of thing. Was there ever any sort of contract between you?

:hug2: What a terrible, awful thing to happen to you, and your poor horses. It was obviously a mistake to send them to that woman, but we shant dwell on that too much, since you obviously love your horses and would have had their best intrests at heart. I hope dearly that you find him, and I'll keep my eye out while I'm looking around horsey websites for him. Since I live in another country, it's unlikely that you will find him here, but I'll keep an eye out regardless.  I hope he's alright.

Did Czar have a brand, or any sort of identifying markings at all?

Rachel.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 25, 2007)

no, i cant sue her or anything.. i didnt really sell them to her, but i gave them to her... so it would be wrong of me to try to sue her..i just thought she understood that if she wanted to get rid of them she would give them back.. i should have made it more clear.. it seems likewe are finding out that this woman just doesnt tell the truth alot of the time.. shes got to know where she sent him.. how could she not know? ..especially after they had been showing him for months and her grandaughter supposedly loved him to death (until he couldnt be rode anymore and was useless to them:X) i thought they would be better off with her because she would spend more time with them, but obviously that wasnt true

the only noticable identification on Czar is that big white blaze, it extends all the way to his lower lip.. he used to get sunburned if i didnt put sunscreen on his nose. He might have a mark from the injury, but im not sure because i havent seen him since he was injured..he was already gone when i found out about it.

thanks for keeping an eye out for him, i couldnt tell you how many hours ive spent looking online for him or driving from one place to another... today we were out about 2hours looking for him.. a woman told us we needed to check the deaf schools 30 minutes away from us. Since Czar couldnt be rode anymore he would be perfect for them. the deaf students spend alot of time with the horses.. we drove to two different schools and looked at the horses, but he wasnt at either one...one horse looked almost identical to him, but its white foot was in the front and not the back. there werent any workers anywhere so we're going to call them soon and see if they know anything about him. were also going to contact our local saddle club because the woman who last owned Czar used to be the head of the saddle club.. butsomething happened and now shes not anymore


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 25, 2007)

Have you looked at http://www.petfinder.org

There are an awful lot of Arabians with rescue groups throughout NC and Virginia. You may want to do a regional search. I didn't check by age so that may narrow a search for you. The woman could have turned Czar over to a horse rescue.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

i checked petfinder about a week ago, but i didnt look at all the individual rescues.. ill have to do that tomorrow.. thanks!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 26, 2007)

Good Luck with your search! :clover:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 18, 2007)

I have been looking everywhere... but a few days ago i found some information that might help me find him.. 

the woman who had him last used to be one of the leaders of our local saddle & bridle club.. she apparently took him to alot of the shows there. shes not in the club anymore, but we talked to one of the other leaders a few days ago. He said he knew exactly what horse we were talking about and that he would do everything he could to help us find him. He said theyre having a show this Saturday (today)and that we should come talk to him and ask around about Czar. I was told that the last show Czar was in was at this place. She said she sold him by word of mouth, so somebody here might know something.

i talked to the leader again today andhe said that he is pretty sure he can find Czar... he said he has a friend who should know where Czar is , and he said will talk to him and see if he can find out. He said call him back in a few days and he might know something.

fixing to get ready and go to the show!!

also found some old pictures...


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 18, 2007)

some of them arent very clear because i had to scan them into the computer (these were before we had digital camera). but here they are anyways...






Czar and his buddy Hotshot (who we got back and still have today).






Hotshot on left- Czar on right











this one isnt clear, but czar is on the right and Hotshot on the left..its was snowing that day, and they were both laying down ..but Czar stood up when he saw us outside..he loved people.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 19, 2007)

i truly hope you manage to track down your wee boy.hopefully someonewith some years in the localhorse circuitmight beable to help you with their connections? 

gosh, he's beautiful. you can really see his arabian bloodlines in the second photo - it's so evident in his long lean body and his facial structure.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that is awful. I really hope you can find him again.ray:


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 22, 2007)

Any news, peapoo_bunny?



ray::hug:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 22, 2007)

no..i called him toady, but i think he might have been at work.. i left a message and will call him again tomorrow if he doesnt call me first... its driving me crazy waiting to see if he's found anything:waiting::sigh:


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, I am wishing you the best of luck!

:hugsquish:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks:hug:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 23, 2007)

forgot to call the guy today.. went to a horse auction that Czar's last owner always goes to, but no sign of him there.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 6, 2007)

ok..i talked to the guy that said he might be able to help.... he said he asked everyone he could think of, but he came up with the same story we did.. the woman sold czar and cant remember who she sold him to... this is really disappointing..i really thought he could find something out

i also talked to my vet today (he is the one who was called out to treat czar's injury).. he doesnt know where czar is or who she sold him to, but he said that Czar's injury was not the worst one he's ever seen..that it was pretty bad though, and had alot of dead tissue, skin, bone, and stuff he had to remove.. he said in the end he was surprised at how good it healed...he also said that Czar could probably still be ridden, so he might not be a companion only horse.

who knows..its so confusing..somebody somewhere has to have some information! im getting so frustrated!!

.. i found out where Czar was when he got injured..he was at a kids camp thing at somebodys house.. the reason they didnt put czar to sleep right a way was because all the kids were there... but anyway... i found the guy who owns the house where it happened and he is the next person to contact.. although i have been warned by a few people that he is dishonest..who knows, i've never met the guy so i guess we'll find out.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 7, 2007)

What's the latest news on Czar? I know it's been a while but have you found him?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 7, 2007)

What's the latest news on Czar? I know it's been a while but have you found him?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 8, 2007)

huh? the last update was yesterday... dont have anymore news since then...


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, that's such a treible thing that happened to you and Czar!!:tears2: I think you need to sit down with this women, and have a srait forward talk. I't doesn't make sense that the women doesn't know who she sold it to. I mean arent there records? I'm pretty confused!

good luck,

-TK ray:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 8, 2007)

theres probably only records if she sold him at an auction or if the new owners changed his papers... the auctions keep records, but there are so many horses who go through, the woman wouldnt look through them for me... she said it would take to long *lazy*... oh well... and his papers as far as i know havent been changed or anything..


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 9, 2007)

You could always do a search to see if he's listed for sale on any popular horse websites.

try agdirect.com

and dreamhorse.com (I think that'st he site, I know for sure it's called Dreamhorse)

And we have a Farm and Dairy that covers Ohio and Pa, I don't know if you have anything liek that to perhaps place an ad in. 


Maybe even look into hiring a private detective. Even just talk to one to get some ideas on where you could start, see if he can help you. 


-JAK


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks... i have looked on popular horse websites..and listed him on a few... including horsetopia.com and a few others...but i will try the ones you listed as well


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 10, 2007)

Have you put him on here: 

http://www.netposse.com/stolenmissing/stolenhorses.htm

Do you have his papers? 

This is one of the reasons I actually would love to have the mandatoryidentification of horses and other equine. 

People don't realize either that there are still horse wranglers out there. 

Czar looks so similar to so many arabians it's scary. If he was a girl, I'd be talking to a friend of mine cause he looks JUST like her horse who is 21. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

really? i havent seen many around here like him...especially one with such a big blaze that he has... but i guess a chestnut arabian is kind of common..

no i dont have them, his papers went with him unfortunately... i cant even remember who his dam was.. all i know about his papers is that he was born march 23, 1986 (actually does that mean he's older than 21?:?) and his sire is Roed Superman.. pretty sad.. i really wish i could remember who his dam was..

i tried posting him on netposse but they charge you.



wow are you sure that horse is a girl? lol.. id like to see a picture..sounds interesting


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

also, i found a horse at our horse rescue that looks similar to him..it has already been adopted.. its on their adopted page.. but i still have been trying to contact them about him.
this is him, picture is kinda bad so i cant really tell anything..the body looks a littlelong to be czar, but iguess you never know...












I also checked both of those sites... Czar isnt on either one, but i did post him on dreamhorse.com a couple weeks ago.. i accidentally put 1987 instead of 1986 though


----------



## Leaf (Sep 15, 2007)

When did all of this take place?


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 15, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Have you put him on here:
> 
> http://www.netposse.com/stolenmissing/stolenhorses.htm
> 
> ...


 Same. 21 mare i rode her for two years. Now for the identifing mark I would deff say his white chin.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah thats true.. i dont see them with a white chin very often


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 23, 2007)

i just submitted an add to our iwanna about czar...i thinkit should come out in the paper around the first week of october.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Just noticed this thread...I hope you find your sweet boy soon...I'll be praying...and hoping...and watching this thread...

:goodluckleaseplease:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 24, 2007)

thank you maherwoman... the add comes out oct. 2nd... hopefully that will help spread the news locally since people took down my posters.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 24, 2007)

Does the Arabian horse club have a records center like the AQHA? I looked up my horses' dam's records and all of is siblings come up as well..... 

Do you have his full registered name? 

I think the blaze is a not-as-common thing but we have at least 2 in our county 4H club that look like him.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 24, 2007)

yes, the arabian registry does have that, but i cant do it because im not a member... his full registered name is "Roed Czar" 

sire is "Roed Superman".


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 15, 2008)

*update*

weve recently found out some more information on czar. 

i contacted a lady in the arabian horse association and we now have czars full pedigree. his mom, who i couldnt remember earlier, is Sar Sharlot. 

also, we found out the lady who had him definately took him through horse auction. we havent been to this auction before, and we are trying to find the sale dates so we can go down and talk to the people.. ask around see if anybody knows anything.. 

this was not what i wanted to find out. they dont usually keep good records at these sales, and if they do most of the time theytell you its to much trouble to look through the records because so many horses run through the sale


----------



## cheryl (Jan 15, 2008)

Aww Peapoo,when i seen you had updated this thread i was so hoping that you had good news that you found your horse...then i read your post and found out that he was still missing.

I'm sorry Peapoo :hug:

I really do hope that you can find out more info on your horse

Take care Peapoo

Cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 15, 2008)

Aww, Sweetie...I was SO hoping for good news...

I hope to hear some soon!

:hug:


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 15, 2008)

good luck finding him!


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 17, 2008)

:lurker

So sorry, hope you find him:?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh, gosh, I just saw this thread today and read it and was so hopeful you'd found him! GOOD LUCK! What a terrible thing to have happened, I'm so sorry. How is Hotshot doing?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks everyone.. sadly no new information on czar.. we just missed a sale the other day. things keep coming up and we havent got a chance to go yet.. 

hotshot and duffy are doing ok.i havent been riding as much lately, so hotshot is a little on thechubby side

we sent duffy to a trainer for a month. her riding is better.. but she wont let you touch her head now because they shaved the inside of her ears, head, neck, and nose with the clippers..she never minded clippers before she left.. but she has always been touchy with her ears ever since we got her.. i worked for months when we got her until she would let us do anything we wanted with her ears.. now its a struggle just to put a halter or bridle on her.. she is getting better, but i kind of wish i hadnt sent her in the first place.


----------

